# 5" vs 6" sander



## tbone74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy holidays everyone!

I just got a HD gift card and I want to get a random orbital sander. I am wondering if there is a huge difference in 5" and 6" sanders. I already have a 1/4 sheet Dewalt sander but I have been wanting to get a RO for awhile. Is it harder to find 6" discs and are they alot more $$ ? Also do you folks have a place on line that carries quality sanding discs at a good price? I am looking at Ridgid brand machines or maybe the Dewalt 5".

Would love any input!

Thanks


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

First, I'm not a flok, whatever that is….

The 6" sanders are pretty much good in almost anyones hands, paper is not as available in box stores though except probably Hd, they perform well.

I've had Ryobi, dewalt and bosch 5" random orbits, Paper is readily available for them, and they perform well.

I think I liked the 6"s for training complete novice helpers best, the are large and easy to hold flat, which is beginner 101 for a sander, but not advanced.

In short it's up to you, but like I said, you're probably gonna have a hard time finding paper from a store for the 6". Unless you go online to buy your paper in which you'll cut your costs significantly anyways.


----------



## tbone74 (Aug 6, 2011)

TCC- Ha sorry, Folks


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/ I use 5", but then I run a lot of stuff through the drum sander for the initial sanding. The smaller sander is easier to work on smaller pieces or in tight areas, if you do a lot of sanding after assembly.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I own both a 5" and a 6" random orbital sanders. They are the same brand and very similar in shape and style.

I almost always prefer the 5". It is a little lighter and easier to handle.

The only time I prefer the 6" is if I have a large flat surface to sand. Since it is bigger, it will get the job done faster. I purchased the 6" before I had a drum sander. Now, if I have a large flat surface to sand, I can usually do a better job by running it through the drum sander. Hence, the role of the 6" is further reduced to situations with a large flat surface that I cannot run through the drum sander.

So far, I have not used the 6" even once since acquiring the drum sander.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

A 6" sander is a lot more stable than a 5". Mine gets a lot more use than its 5" pistol grip predecessor because its a much more stable, controllable and less aggressive tool altogether. Don't know about where you are, but here the disks are as plentiful as the 5's - and a few cent cheaper too.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Tony. For years I had used my Dewalt 1/4 sheet sander and I thought it was pretty good. Then I had a frame to sand around a table top and it took forever. I borrowed my friend's Festool 90 degree 6" dual mode random orbit sander. It makes it a breeze to level a surface. I don't like to borrow tools that I know I'll need so I bought a Bosch 6" 90 degree dual mode random orbit sander on E bay. It is my first choice for sanding any more.
When you click it into the aggressive mode, you better have the surface clamped to the bench. It does such a nice job I can't say enough praise for it. It will take off 1/16 before you know it and it does not dig in anywhere.
I bought only Abranet 6" discs for it (80,100 and 150) and I'm set for life with that tool. I bought the 100 grit and 150 grit sanding discs at Woodcraft and they were cheaper than the 80 grit I bought on line.

Get one and you'll hardly use the Dewalts again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a 5" porter cable RO sander and a 6" bosch dual mode sander.
The 6" is my goto sander unless I need to do some one handed sanding.
Here is where I get my discs:
http://www.industrialabrasives.com/hook-loop-discs-sheets-c-201.html?zenid=22168af04c4a499752626f08a296f022
They are far better than anything I have used from a big box store.

If you have it narrowed down to between the ridgid and the dewalt I would most likely go with the ridgid simply because of the warranty:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContentView?pn=SF_TH_PR_RIDGID_Power_Tools_Warranty&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Stay away from the Ridgid 6". It does an okay job of sanding but will not last. I went through 3 sanders in 3 years. It took me that long and that many sanders to determine I was wasting my time and money  (although, I returned each one for a replacement, so only paid the initial cost) Finally settled on the new Bosch 6" anti-vibration unit which is supposed to be a contender to the festool. Awesome sander!

Discs are more money but you also are sanding with something like 30% more surface area than a 5" so you won't wear through the discs as fast.

I used to use a Dewalt 5" and that would leave swirl marks on everything. Could of been the sander itself, but don't know. Just speaking from my experience


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Ridgid 5", and I think it's great. I like it so much, I bought a second one.
I build Ipe decks for a living, and I sand every one when I finish…so my 2 Ridgids get quite a workout.

Pros:
Long cord
Lighted plug with a sander icon on it
You can't slow it down
you can hook a shop vac to the dust port

Cons:
none


----------



## General3 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have had to do some very fine sanding of dirt out of 60 wood table tops that were Polyurethaned. Used 2000 grit wet method followed with a good wax, all purchased from a major automotive paint supplier (PP&G). Automotive paint suppliers use almost exclusive 6" discs. So, "buyer beware" if you are looking to use fine grit sandpapers (as well as course grit); you best consider the 6" sander.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Rigid 5" and a 6". Not a whit of trouble with either. Take that back. The velcro on each quit holding the paper soon after I got them.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> First, I m not a flok, whatever that is….


What's a "flok"?


----------



## tbone74 (Aug 6, 2011)

It was a typo, see the 3rd post. Funny I asked this in 2011, reviving an old topic! I ended up buying a 6" sander for what its worth. Never thought about using automotive papers! I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

A 6" diameter sander covers 20% more surface area. Which means 20% more work accomplished in the same period of time


----------

